
Ask: How do you find a hardware engineer for side projects? - evo_9
I&#x27;ve have a hardware idea that I&#x27;d like to develop but I can&#x27;t seem to find a solid hardware engineer to work with. It&#x27;s a pretty simply idea and could be implemented with something like Arduino, and I&#x27;ve played around enough to know it&#x27;s feasible, etc. I&#x27;m at a point where I&#x27;d like to move forward but I&#x27;m not sure exactly how.<p>Also, is it worthwhile to file a patent before developing the hardware?<p>Would a good hardware guy typically know about patenting?<p>Lastly I&#x27;m located in Denver, CO if anyone wants to reach out to me, my contact info is in my profile.<p><i>Update - sorry, my bad, it&#x27;s an electronic hardware project, if you have experience working with sensors that detect motion, that&#x27;s the key thing I&#x27;m struggling to get working correctly.</i><p>Thanks in advance HN
======
The_DaveG
I've filed a couple of patents and can tell you need a good parent lawyer. I
don't have anyone in CO that I can recommend, but there is a rather time
consuming/expensive process where they go through a patent search (of other
existing patents) and then you file a bunch of paperwork, and wait for the
patent to come through (typically a multi year process).

If it's a good idea, most definitely file a patent, but I would personally
make sure it's unique/novel and worth the time/effort before you do so.

Most of all, have fun and good luck!

------
sharemywin
have you checked this tutorial out?

[https://learn.adafruit.com/pir-passive-infrared-proximity-
mo...](https://learn.adafruit.com/pir-passive-infrared-proximity-motion-
sensor?view=all)

------
sharemywin
I found someone to help with filing a patent on upwork.

------
sharemywin
electrical or mechanical? or both?

~~~
evo_9
Electrical. Updated my originally posting, thanks for pointing that out.

